

Twitter will kick themselves for missing this - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/08/03/twitterWillKickThemselvesF.html

======
kajecounterhack
Hmm I think what hes trying to say is this:

I blog, I use twitter. I update twitter through my blog, the twitter plug in
for wordpress. Before I had it, I only updated twitter...once a month.

If twitter connects with other platforms, it will expand its influence widely.
Thats all that the article says, as far as I understand. Blogging is one way
of telling people what I do, but I connect it with the twitter platform and
that means more for twitter.

~~~
schtog
He meant that Twitter should have tried to be the platform for all similar
services no?

That's what I thought as I quickly skimmed through it.

------
Tichy
Lost me with the business plan. What if Twitter would charge 5$/month for the
privilege to participate? In no time free alternatives would spring up.

